# Schwinn kickstand repair kit? What are these for?



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 6, 2017)

Can someone enlighten me? What are these used for? Clearly the washer is shaped like it would "cap" the end of the built in kickstand mount on a Schwinn frame, but how does it work? Found several of these new in the baggies today at my local bike shop who bought out an old Schwinn dealer years ago.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 6, 2017)

The 1970 and earlier Schwinn built-in kickstands deployed at a greater angle from vertical than '71 and later models, When people would sit on bikes with the older style cam/kickstand deployed it could put excessive rotational force on the cam in the frame tube housing, rounding out the frame tube in some cases. The kickstand repair kit you show (p/n 57 070) was sold expressly to fix the cam rotating in the rounded frame tube problem without having to reshape or replace the tube. This generally wasn't a problem for 1971 and later bikes because the kickstands and cams were re-designed to be shorter and deploy at a more vertical angle thus putting less rotational force on the cam and frame housing.





You can see the installation instructions for the repair kit here: http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Repair/1969-70/Supplementary/69RepairSup944.htm


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 6, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> The 1970 and earlier Schwinn built-in kickstands deployed at a greater angle from vertical than '71 and later models, When people would sit on bikes with the older style cam/kickstand deployed it could put excessive rotational force on the cam in the frame tube housing, rounding out the frame tube in some cases. The kickstand repair kit you show (p/n 57 070) was sold expressly to fix the cam rotating in the rounded frame tube problem without having to reshape or replace the tube. This generally wasn't a problem for 1971 and later bikes because the kickstands and cams were re-designed to be shorter and deploy at a more vertical angle thus putting less rotational force on the cam and frame housing.



Very interesting, thanks for the info. Are they worth anything to anyone?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow, great answer Metacortex...I don't deal out the likes very often, but you got it!
Chris


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 6, 2017)

They aren't worth much. This was an item designed to be used in a bike shop to expedite a fast functional repair. Personally on a restoration or refurbishment today I would take the time to reshape the frame tube so that this kind of ugly bolt-on fix was not necessary and the bike would remain more original.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok, more of a novelty than anything? Makes sense. Thank you again for the info.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2017)

I had one on a '68 Fastback,worked great.Still have one in the pack


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 5, 2018)

do you have any of these still? The kickstand on my 61 corvette does not stay up. Would this fix that problem? I tried Viagra but that didn't work (lol)


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2018)

flyingtaco said:


> do you have any of these still? The kickstand on my 61 corvette does not stay up. Would this fix that problem? I tried Viagra but that didn't work (lol)



In most of my cases of ED the cam pin was worn/bent. That and the cam could both be shot so pull the stand and check it out.


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## ricobike (Oct 6, 2018)

flyingtaco said:


> Thank you




Here's a thread I created a while ago in the Restoration section.  Has some info and links from Metacortex on some cheap pins you can get on Ebay.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 10, 2018)

flyingtaco said:


> do you have any of these still? The kickstand on my 61 corvette does not stay up. Would this fix that problem? I tried Viagra but that didn't work (lol)



Yes I do. Send me a PM if interested. I have one left.


----------



## flyingtaco (Oct 11, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Yes I do. Send me a PM if interested. I have one left.



Thanks I am going to Take it apart and look at it first. I will let you know


----------

